# My story... Help if you can



## RubberDuckie (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone who has commented and given me tips and recommendations. I'm booked into seeing a Naturopath and getting food intolerance testing done soon. In the mean time I am still going to take all the supplements and a sensible diet. If your just stumbling onto this post then the below is a description on my IBS-D. Hopefully some of the great advice i've been given can help you too. Thanks again everyone.G'Day,I'm a 26 male from Australia. About 3 years ago I changed jobs, a really easy stress free one with 1hr train commute . From the first day I started I have all the IBS-D signs and symptoms. Saw Dr's and specialists who all said I've got IBS and there's no other medical issues. For 3 years i've had permanently loose BM and stomach cramps EVERY morning, really good on the train (no toilets), but i'm usually fine in the afternoons. I lived with this without changing what I ate or drank and just gave myself a "can of harden up" when I felt sick.A few months ago I had quite possible the worst experience of my life, on a express train home... next stop's in 20 minutes... no toilets.For no reason I started to sweat, feel faint, claustrophobic and dizzy.... then my guts decide to become a industrial washing machine. Thankfully the carriages have a walkway between them (bit like an airlock), but the passengers can see into them. After telling the other passenger's who I don't know from a bar of soap I have stomach cancer (going for the sympathy vote...worked, IBS is to long to explain and most people I met think it's nothing other than being constipated) I walk inside the walkway and proceed to curl up into a ball and pray I make it to the next station.Made it unbelievably and found a toilet, you know the rest so i'll skip ahead. The station wasn't home but my missus worked near the station, 20 minutes later i'm feeling a bit better and in the car being driven home, cue Murphy's law and I'm sick again and stuck in peak hour traffic jam..... made it home after a couple of stops.I'm was (and still am) in mortal fear of catching the train to and from work (only way to get there) in case I have another attack, I'm always feeling like I'm about too on the trains I decided I needed to sort this out and found this forum.Tried the calcium tablets Caltrate 600mg plus vitamin D, no magnesium, 3 times a day after meals. I've had reasonable success however I now get extremely painfull cramps in the morning and night, the worst times are my train rides. After watching Star Trek Voyager on tv I decided to take a Vulcan approach and I'm meditating on the train which helps me manage the cramp pain I feel. I've got a whiteboard in the kitchen of all the food that turn my stomach into a little princess such top hits includeSoft DrinkAlcoholFast foodDairyMineral WaterChocolateBasically all the things that make life worth living...almostI'm starting to realise that not eating whilst good in theory is not practical in the long term.Everyones is unique however, If anyone has the same sort of issues 
loose BM in morning: Imodium dosen't do anything
Stress when catching public transport: meditating is only doing so much for the stress and the pain
Bad stomach cramps :Buscopan and Imodium don't do anything
Please let me know what worked for you, eg should I take the Calcium 15min before meals or is there a good stress tip for transport. I'm going to try the obvious things but it's easier to have a list to tick off.I'd rather stay off pharmacy medicine and stick with natural IF POSSIBLE however I'll give anything a go.Thanks for taking the time to read and every reply will be read.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

What are you eating before you go to work and do you move your bowels before leaving the house?


----------



## RubberDuckie (Oct 30, 2011)

jmc09 said:


> What are you eating before you go to work and do you move your bowels before leaving the house?


I tried oats, cereals, eggs without much luck, now I'm only eating 2 slices of white toast sometimes with honey or Vegemite (like Englands marmite, a high vitamin B tar looking spread) sometimes plain, if I eat before I get on the train my usual morning cramps are made worse so I try to eat as soon as I get to work.Usually I have BM before I get on the train, I get up about a hour before I leave which helps. Usually I have at least 2 BM in the morning. Right now i'm having a bad episode so I haven't eaten in 2 days, still feel like I need to go and the cramps are a constant. Even though I'm not eating I'm still taking the Calcium 3 times a day.Hope this helps.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Maybe vegemite is a problem at that time in the morning,it and marmite look pretty dodgy stuff at the best of times.Honey sounds more sensible but even bread could be a problem if you are a coeliac.


----------



## somewhereiniowa (Sep 30, 2011)

Go to a GI doc and have him take a look at what's going on in your insides. You sound miserable. I wouldn't put it off any longer. Preferably one that can also test for food intolerances. Good luck!!


----------



## RubberDuckie (Oct 30, 2011)

jmc09 said:


> Maybe vegemite is a problem at that time in the morning,it and marmite look pretty dodgy stuff at the best of times.Honey sounds more sensible but even bread could be a problem if you are a coeliac.


I usually have honey over the vegemite, but I'll really test how I feel after, good call.I got tested for celiac and it came back negative, however carbs in any form can give me bad cramps and killer gas if I don't eat them early in the day, I may cut bread out completely and see how I go.


----------



## RubberDuckie (Oct 30, 2011)

somewhereiniowa said:


> Go to a GI doc and have him take a look at what's going on in your insides. You sound miserable. I wouldn't put it off any longer. Preferably one that can also test for food intolerances. Good luck!!


I saw a gi a while back and had a colonoscopy and all the other samples and blood tests, all good apparently. I had allergy tests and it included some food such as brewers yeast etc but the test only covered about 20 things some food some not, is there a full on test that covers more? If so what's it called? The gp only give references to the 20 test, and the specialist will charge me to just ask him. Thanks heaps


----------



## whitescarf (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow, it sounds like you've pretty much got it nailed. I don't really have any advice other than you could take an anti-gas supplement for the cramps and see if that works, I'm not completely sure. I'm taking the calcium carbonate too but it isn't working properly for me.I guess these things were sent to try us...and try us they do.


----------



## whitescarf (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh, and don't skip meals. It makes ibs worse.


----------



## somewhereiniowa (Sep 30, 2011)

RubberDuckie said:


> I saw a gi a while back and had a colonoscopy and all the other samples and blood tests, all good apparently. I had allergy tests and it included some food such as brewers yeast etc but the test only covered about 20 things some food some not, is there a full on test that covers more? If so what's it called? The gp only give references to the 20 test, and the specialist will charge me to just ask him. Thanks heaps


There is a difference between food allergies and food intolerances. I too had the 20 some food allergy tests done and came back with nothing. I am going for the food intolerance testing the middle of November. Good to hear you already went to a GI doc and all came back normal but it sucks they haven't figured out what's wrong still. Wait, did your dr only do a colonoscopy or did he do both a colonoscopy and an endoscopy? The endoscopy goes down your throat and looks into your stomach. If he didn't do that, you really should have that done. He should have done both at the same time anyway.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Honey over vegemite sounds horrible to me but to each their own.Doesnt vegemite also contain some form of yeast too?


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

You may try hyocyamine for the cramps, dissolves under your tongue so you can take it anywhere, pretty quick action. Also, the calcium isn't just as needed, but on a regular basis. Look into anti-inflammatory supplements, you can sip ginger tea all day long, no harm but possible benefits. And remember, these things take time to work, so don't expect to drink a cup of ginger tea and bingo, it's done.


----------



## RubberDuckie (Oct 30, 2011)

Whitescarf: Thanks for the info, i'll pick up a de-gas and see how it goes. In regard to skipping meals, I have just finished a bad run and I didn't eat for 2 days, only water, I got on the train for work and no problem, barely any cramps, got to work and had 1 plain ham sandwich at work about 08:30 then 1 oat muesli bar about 14:00. Coming home on the train no issues again. Still took 3 tablets of calcium spread out over the day and no other food. I think i've discovered my plan B for when everything's going pear shaped, eat small. Not sure if the fact I barely had anything to have a BM with made me relax on the train but something worked. I'm going to slowly work up to 3 meals plus only eating my usual plain food and see if portion size is a trigger. I've got a tiny piece of steak and veg's today and a oat muslie bar so i'll see how that goes. Thanks again Somewhereiniowa: Thanks heaps, I don't know whether my dr's don't care or I'm in the too hard basket just they never mentioned a endoscopy or the food intolerance tests. I'll track down a place and might get a specialist who gives a damn while I'm at it. The food intolerance should be really interesting. The colonoscopy was only a CT guided, where you get inflated like a balloon and scanned but no kodak camera, is it worth getting it done or was the CT one enough, as i'm typing I'm thinking I should just get it done...overkill is so underrated. Great info thanks for the helpjmc09: That's a good point with the yeast, yeah is pretty high. I might just have a banana if I need vitamin B in the future. Thanks for letting me knowTrudyg: Brilliant, the dr recommended I take an ant-acid which didn't do a damn thing, so I went out and got a tablet specifically for stomach cramps which isn't very effective. I'll try and track this down at the chemist. Bit apprehensive, I saw this on Wiki: Side effects include dry mouth and throat, eye pain, blurred vision, restlessness, dizziness, arrhythmia, flushing, and faintness. Do you get any of these? I'll try it and see how it goes. I'm going to take fish oil as an anti inflamm and the ginger tea will make a nice change. I'm taking the calcium 3 times a day, my work roster is fluid so I eat at different times sometimes every day. I take the calcium just before meals any recommendations? Thanks for the help much appreciated.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

If you are still having problems after adding the fish oil, let me know. (I realize it will take a couple of months, at least, to figure out if it will work for you or not.) I have been using a flavonoid supplement since 1998 which has eliminated all of my indigestion and reflux and reduced my D to an irritant since the end of 1999. You can get it in Oz. It seems to have wonderful anti-inflammatory properties for the GI system. Write if you think you need to add another supplement to your daily pile.Cheers,Mark


----------



## RubberDuckie (Oct 30, 2011)

overitnow said:


> If you are still having problems after adding the fish oil, let me know. (I realize it will take a couple of months, at least, to figure out if it will work for you or not.) I have been using a flavonoid supplement since 1998 which has eliminated all of my indigestion and reflux and reduced my D to an irritant since the end of 1999. You can get it in Oz. It seems to have wonderful anti-inflammatory properties for the GI system. Write if you think you need to add another supplement to your daily pile.Cheers,Mark


Hey Mark,I'm tracking down a dietitian and hopefully they can arrange a food intolerance test for me and give me a eating plan. I googled flavonoid supplement and couldn't find any serious side effect so that's always a plus. Is there a certain brand you use?, that way I have a good reference for a comparative product down here. I saw it's in citrus fruits but I'm guessing I'll need to eat a crate of fruit to get the same in a tablet/liquidThanks for the help with this


----------



## whitescarf (Jul 11, 2011)

> Whitescarf: Thanks for the info, i'll pick up a de-gas and see how it goes. In regard to skipping meals, I have just finished a bad run and I didn't eat for 2 days, only water, I got on the train for work and no problem, barely any cramps, got to work and had 1 plain ham sandwich at work about 08:30 then 1 oat muesli bar about 14:00. Coming home on the train no issues again. Still took 3 tablets of calcium spread out over the day and no other food. I think i've discovered my plan B for when everything's going pear shaped, eat small. Not sure if the fact I barely had anything to have a BM with made me relax on the train but something worked. I'm going to slowly work up to 3 meals plus only eating my usual plain food and see if portion size is a trigger. I've got a tiny piece of steak and veg's today and a oat muslie bar so i'll see how that goes. Thanks again


Wow that's surprising, I've always read/been told that skipping meals was very bad since your gut likes to keep busy and if it hasn't had food in a while it can react badly to what you do put in there. I remember BQ saying something like that.Linda says that you have to take the calcium with meals though, or it doesn't work. She's pretty adamant about that. The calcium binds the food, so it can't do anything if there isn't any.Of course I'm glad you've found something that works, I'm just concerned it will hurt you in the long run.Just make sure you're careful


----------



## whitescarf (Jul 11, 2011)

I forgot to say that yes, large meals are DEFINITELY a trigger and having small, regular meals is supposed to be best.


----------



## RubberDuckie (Oct 30, 2011)

Whitescarf: Missed that part about the calcium not working without food, thanks for that. Did Linda say, or do you know how much food is generally needed. This is what I'm planing on eating today.Please note this is my second day of eating food after a few days of no food so I'm slowing working up to 3 meals a day3lt water spread out throughout day06:00 Breakfast (before train): one glass Pine and Orange juice + 1 Caltrate (calcium) + 1500mg Glucosamine + 1 Mens Multivitamin (I should have taken the last 2 with food but I forgot, haven't taken them for a couple of weeks. 08:30 Food Breakfast (when I get to work): 1 very small piece of lean pork with veg's and 1 tblspn applesauce + 1 Fish oil11:30 Morning tea: Nothing14:00 Lunch: 1 Banana + 1 Caltrate19:30 Dinner: 1 glass Pine and Orange juice + 1 Caltrate.......after what you said I may add another banana or piece of fruit, any recommendations for the fruitThanks again for the help, I'm seeing a Naturopath centre that does Acupuncture, Massage, food plans etc next week and I'm booking in for a food intolerance test next month so hopefully I should have good news. I'll post up the naturopaths diet and the food intolerance test result if anyones interested.


----------



## Katie O (Nov 1, 2011)

Your experience of ibs sounds similar to mine, my ibs is worse in a morning and I hate getting public transport or taking long car journeys as I worry I won't be able to make it to a toilet. I panic & start to feel dizzy & light headed so have to try calm myself down I always carry a bottle of water & diarrhoea tablets with me to try put my mind at rest. After around a year of tests at the doctors & a sigmoidoscopy they finally diagnosed me with ibs but didn't really tell me how to help it, I took an intolerance test (http://www.yorktest.com) & discovered I am intolerant to yeast and milk, cutting these out has improved my ibs but I do still get episodes I take digestive mints called acti mints after eating as I feel these help although the main problem is worrying too much about not having access to a toilet when out. I have also been told peppermint is good for digestion, I tried drinking peppermint tea in a morning but this didn't last long as I hate the taste it's worth trying though.


----------



## nwtampaguy42 (Nov 1, 2011)

Im not a IBS expert but i have had it for 12 years. Vegimite is probably not good. I have cousins in australia that eat it and i have tryed it and it taste too me like its loaded with salt. Also it has vitamens in in and you said you take a multi vitamen. I would think you may be taking too much. If your eating a good diet you wont need the multi. for me Fish oil, b complex and now recently started the calcium in small dose. I also seen your menu for eating after two days of not eating. Orange juice sets off acid reflux not good on a empty stomach of a couple days. Lunch one banana and calcium? Not enough in my opinion. Pork cant be that great either. Also fruits like apples in there whole form not good either on a empty stomach. How about in morning some oatmeal or toast with light butter or egg whites on toast. snack at work at 830 bananalunch eat some chicken or turkey on bread. No lettuce, no mayo some smart butter perhaps?dinner eat some chicken turkey or even real lean beef with some white rice. Not big portions. Eat small meals through the day and dont leave your stomach that empty and continue to take calcium as it will go right thru you as there is nothing for it to bind too. Im no expert but i have 12 years of experience. I know when my stomach is empty too long i will feel worse. You have to feed to heal. Just feed right and you can add things you shouldnt have later in small amounts.


----------



## RubberDuckie (Oct 30, 2011)

Katie O said:


> Your experience of ibs sounds similar to mine, my ibs is worse in a morning and I hate getting public transport or taking long car journeys as I worry I won't be able to make it to a toilet. I panic & start to feel dizzy & light headed so have to try calm myself down I always carry a bottle of water & diarrhoea tablets with me to try put my mind at rest. After around a year of tests at the doctors & a sigmoidoscopy they finally diagnosed me with ibs but didn't really tell me how to help it, I took an intolerance test (http://www.yorktest.com) & discovered I am intolerant to yeast and milk, cutting these out has improved my ibs but I do still get episodes I take digestive mints called acti mints after eating as I feel these help although the main problem is worrying too much about not having access to a toilet when out. I have also been told peppermint is good for digestion, I tried drinking peppermint tea in a morning but this didn't last long as I hate the taste it's worth trying though.


Katie O:Thanks for your info. I feel your pain with the public transport, thankfully the trains here usually have stops every 5-10 min unless it's and express so I can always just get off. I found Imodium (diarrhea tablets) don't really help me and it's not until it's all "going to hell" I know to take them. I was taking them preemptively but it cost a fortune. Just googled sigmoidoscopy, Is the lower part of your intestine where the IBS-D "magic happens" or is it better to just get a colonoscopy? I've only had a CT guided Colonoscopy and I'm considering getting a "proper" one just to double check. I'm buying peppermint tea this weekend, effect wins over taste everytime







, no caffeine which is good. I may just start growing some Organically as well. Thanks again


----------



## RubberDuckie (Oct 30, 2011)

nwtampaguy42 said:


> Im not a IBS expert but i have had it for 12 years. Vegimite is probably not good. I have cousins in australia that eat it and i have tryed it and it taste too me like its loaded with salt. Also it has vitamens in in and you said you take a multi vitamen. I would think you may be taking too much. If your eating a good diet you wont need the multi. for me Fish oil, b complex and now recently started the calcium in small dose. I also seen your menu for eating after two days of not eating. Orange juice sets off acid reflux not good on a empty stomach of a couple days. Lunch one banana and calcium? Not enough in my opinion. Pork cant be that great either. Also fruits like apples in there whole form not good either on a empty stomach. How about in morning some oatmeal or toast with light butter or egg whites on toast. snack at work at 830 bananalunch eat some chicken or turkey on bread. No lettuce, no mayo some smart butter perhaps?dinner eat some chicken turkey or even real lean beef with some white rice. Not big portions. Eat small meals through the day and dont leave your stomach that empty and continue to take calcium as it will go right thru you as there is nothing for it to bind too. Im no expert but i have 12 years of experience. I know when my stomach is empty too long i will feel worse. You have to feed to heal. Just feed right and you can add things you shouldnt have later in small amounts.


nwtampaguy42:Thanks for your reply, I think vegemite will go on my "not to eat list". After five days of being sick and two days of not eating, to tell you the truth I was petrified to eat anything at all. I had a better day today though. I've now worked up to the pork breakfast: grilled (george foreman)pork no fat with a side of steamed veg and apple sauce, still bad







had a banana for lunch and two eggs steamed for dinner. Also gave myself the rattles with 3 calcium tablets 1 multivitamin 1 glucosamine 5ml Hi Strenth fish oil. As well as 3 glasses pine & orange...I love that stuff and 2.5lt water. I'll see how I go tommorow. Love the meal idea's and i'm going to steal them. I'm not sure about bread/carbs yet, so I'll give it a couple of days. I'm getting food intolerance tests soon so i'll know then for sure. Guess I was lucky but no acid reflux, still good point to watch. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I used to skip breakfast and not eat anything until lunch time. This was ok for me as it let me get rid of my morning 3-4 bms before i took medication and started eating around lunch time.It was quite effective in all honesty but makes you massively hungry later on and makes you tend to overeat later on and so the cycle continues.I now eat a small breakfast and it does seem to help me better.


----------



## nwtampaguy42 (Nov 1, 2011)

jmc09 said:


> I used to skip breakfast and not eat anything until lunch time. This was ok for me as it let me get rid of my morning 3-4 bms before i took medication and started eating around lunch time.It was quite effective in all honesty but makes you massively hungry later on and makes you tend to overeat later on and so the cycle continues.I now eat a small breakfast and it does seem to help me better.


Same for me i also use to skip breakfast but then lunch time came and i would over eat and would then feel bad. Also in the morning is when most ibs people seem to suffer the most so it can be hard to eat when you dont feel good. I do eat small breakfast now and my stomach feels better when there is something in there. Just a piece of toast and a banana will do. Today i had 2 pieces of french toast with applesauce and a little syrup on it.


----------



## olaine (Mar 2, 2009)

my ibs was the same as yours. Had to take the subway everymorning to work and when the train stopped in the tunnel panic set in. Its honestly the worst feeling in the world. But i have been ibs free now for about a year. Dont get me wrong when i knowingly eat bad things i still react from time to time. but now its nothing more then a little gas. Yeast was a huge thing to me!! not nutitional , only brewers and bakers yeast. Your need to take away dairy and yeast for a while. Also all those simple cards are doing nothing but feeding the bacterial overgrowth you have in your gut. You need to start taking probiotics. One thats includes lactobacillus acidophilus & bifidus. Bifidus is the bacteria within your large intestine and it normally the most unbalanced. Your should take about 24 billion strains a day. Its normally about 4 caps. Also digestive enzymes. My favorite is Ultragest by Vitamost ( your can find it online) this made a huge difference to me. Be careful with your food combining. Never combine a meat and a carb. Carbs and meat should only be consumed with veg. Try to eat 50% of your veg raw, it helps your body secrete enzymes to break down your food properly. Never mix your fruits. unless its a mix of berries or melons or something from the same family. As for your anxiety you have developed meditation and yoga. Cognative therapy is also very helpful. Have a backup, maybe a clean pair of jeans and underwear in your bag and a plastic bag, then over time you realise you do not need it and you will start feeling comfortable with your self control again. Its a hard road but you will get there. I never thought i would be out the other side but here i am!


----------



## RubberDuckie (Oct 30, 2011)

olaine said:


> my ibs was the same as yours. Had to take the subway everymorning to work and when the train stopped in the tunnel panic set in. Its honestly the worst feeling in the world. But i have been ibs free now for about a year. Dont get me wrong when i knowingly eat bad things i still react from time to time. but now its nothing more then a little gas. Yeast was a huge thing to me!! not nutitional , only brewers and bakers yeast. Your need to take away dairy and yeast for a while. Also all those simple cards are doing nothing but feeding the bacterial overgrowth you have in your gut. You need to start taking probiotics. One thats includes lactobacillus acidophilus & bifidus. Bifidus is the bacteria within your large intestine and it normally the most unbalanced. Your should take about 24 billion strains a day. Its normally about 4 caps. Also digestive enzymes. My favorite is Ultragest by Vitamost ( your can find it online) this made a huge difference to me. Be careful with your food combining. Never combine a meat and a carb. Carbs and meat should only be consumed with veg. Try to eat 50% of your veg raw, it helps your body secrete enzymes to break down your food properly. Never mix your fruits. unless its a mix of berries or melons or something from the same family. As for your anxiety you have developed meditation and yoga. Cognative therapy is also very helpful. Have a backup, maybe a clean pair of jeans and underwear in your bag and a plastic bag, then over time you realise you do not need it and you will start feeling comfortable with your self control again. Its a hard road but you will get there. I never thought i would be out the other side but here i am!


Olaine: I'm not going to have any bread for the rest of the week and see how I go, I love bread so it's going to be tough to give it up. If I made my own yeast free (roman style), what do you reckon? I prefer it to real bread anyway. The supermarkets here sell a probiotic with all above called "Yakult". It's a liquid that needs to be refrigerated and comes in single serve bottles pack of 8, I need to check if there is dairy in it cause it looks like milk. I'll try to track down something like Ultragest at a supplement shop, If not i'll just get it shipped online. Thanks for the food combining info. Cognitive therapy sounds like it could work, if I'm too tired to think going to work I'm not usually stressed. The irony is if I'm "refreshed" my minds in overdrive thinking about the times I was sick. My meditation skills are nowhere whats needed on a train...yet, too many noises to block out and fully concentrate. Thanks you very much for your info.


----------



## nwtampaguy42 (Nov 1, 2011)

you also may want to talk to your doctor about Librax. I have just been put on it but have not started it yet as i am trying to find more info on the drug. So far i have found many positive posts about it. Do a search for librax user comments and you will see plenty of people that swear is the wonder drug for ibs. My Ibs seems to be triggered by stressfull situations and then i am in a funk for a few months and things get back to normal for me after the stresses go away. I just lost my job, car and about to lose my condo soon. So i have been on edge for the last 6 months. Its 2 drugs one for light to med anxiety and one to stop the stomach from wigging out so much. Its supposed to stop spams which cause your food and water to go right thru you. As i said i have not taken it yet so cant give you my personal feeling on it. I am trying to get through this bout without it as i dont want to get addicted to a drug. But believe me if i cant get a grasp on it soon i will take it.


----------



## olaine (Mar 2, 2009)

RubberDuckie said:


> Olaine: I'm not going to have any bread for the rest of the week and see how I go, I love bread so it's going to be tough to give it up. If I made my own yeast free (roman style), what do you reckon? I prefer it to real bread anyway. The supermarkets here sell a probiotic with all above called "Yakult". It's a liquid that needs to be refrigerated and comes in single serve bottles pack of 8, I need to check if there is dairy in it cause it looks like milk. I'll try to track down something like Ultragest at a supplement shop, If not i'll just get it shipped online. Thanks for the food combining info. Cognitive therapy sounds like it could work, if I'm too tired to think going to work I'm not usually stressed. The irony is if I'm "refreshed" my minds in overdrive thinking about the times I was sick. My meditation skills are nowhere whats needed on a train...yet, too many noises to block out and fully concentrate. Thanks you very much for your info.


most people are fine with a sourdough starter instead of classic bakers yeast. Make sure it is a multigrain just to get the added fiber. When trying to find a digestive enzyme make sure it is full spectrum, has bile and HCl. For the probiotics try something more in a capsule form for right now. It may be to much dairy for you in the liquid format. I am also going to suggest you go and see a holistic practitioner or a naturopath. I am currently in school studying to be a holistic practitioner but can only tell you so much lol. They will be able to go through everything with you, tailor your treatment as per your lifestyle and help you with finding good quality supplements. They will help get your body back on track and bring it back to a healthy natural function ( and let you know whats normal and whats not







) I wish you all the best.


----------



## Ants (Nov 3, 2011)

G'day,You sound a lot like me. My IBS started around the time of starting a new job, I was 28. Stress & anxiety seem to rewire my gut. Now its very sensitive to a lot of things.Eating anything high in fructose can give many people with IBS problems as it is not easily digested by the small intestine & then passes into the large intestine and is fermented by the bacteria there, causing bloating & cramping. Things like honey, apples & muesli bars all contain large amounts of fructose and are probably not helping you. The FODMAPs diet, which incidently was developed by an Australian, Dr Sue Shepherd lists what you can and can't eat. (www.shepherdworks.com.au) Another good website I've found for dietary information is www.gastro-info.co.nz. Check out the diet for IBS section.Incidently another Australian, Dr Thomas Borody based in Sydney is carrying out pioneering research into digestive disorders including IBS. (www.probiotictherapy.com.au) It's pretty radical stuff but maybe an option for you.I hope some of this helps and you can get some improvement.


----------



## RubberDuckie (Oct 30, 2011)

nwtampaguy42 said:


> you also may want to talk to your doctor about Librax. I have just been put on it but have not started it yet as i am trying to find more info on the drug. So far i have found many positive posts about it. Do a search for librax user comments and you will see plenty of people that swear is the wonder drug for ibs. My Ibs seems to be triggered by stressfull situations and then i am in a funk for a few months and things get back to normal for me after the stresses go away. I just lost my job, car and about to lose my condo soon. So i have been on edge for the last 6 months. Its 2 drugs one for light to med anxiety and one to stop the stomach from wigging out so much. Its supposed to stop spams which cause your food and water to go right thru you. As i said i have not taken it yet so cant give you my personal feeling on it. I am trying to get through this bout without it as i dont want to get addicted to a drug. But believe me if i cant get a grasp on it soon i will take it.


nwtampaguy42: Thanks heaps for this, if the naturopath can't help me I'll trial the suggestions for drugs i've received one by one. Hopefully I won't need to take any but it's good to know my options. I feel really bad for whats happening to you. I as a repo man for the govt, including repossesing houses cars etc, so I see how tough the average Joe is doing at the moment, my mortgage freaks me out at times. I hope you have family or friends you can fall back on until you get back on your feet. Remember if life was easy we'd all be good at it. Good luck with your own struggle and let me know how you go.


----------



## RubberDuckie (Oct 30, 2011)

olaine said:


> most people are fine with a sourdough starter instead of classic bakers yeast. Make sure it is a multigrain just to get the added fiber. When trying to find a digestive enzyme make sure it is full spectrum, has bile and HCl. For the probiotics try something more in a capsule form for right now. It may be to much dairy for you in the liquid format. I am also going to suggest you go and see a holistic practitioner or a naturopath. I am currently in school studying to be a holistic practitioner but can only tell you so much lol. They will be able to go through everything with you, tailor your treatment as per your lifestyle and help you with finding good quality supplements. They will help get your body back on track and bring it back to a healthy natural function ( and let you know whats normal and whats not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Olaine: Just read up on sourdough after your post and then looked up the history of bread on wikipedia, bloody interesting. Anyway back to topic. I already bought Yakult today before I got home and checked this. It's sitting ok at the moment but tommorow will be the real test. I'm booked in for a Naturopath next friday and i've already started a food and feeling log. The clinic/centre does naturopathy, massage and acupunture so i'll give it all a go. Better give the massage two goes....just to be sure







Good luck with your studies and give modern medicine a run for it's money!


----------



## RubberDuckie (Oct 30, 2011)

Ants said:


> G'day,You sound a lot like me. My IBS started around the time of starting a new job, I was 28. Stress & anxiety seem to rewire my gut. Now its very sensitive to a lot of things.Eating anything high in fructose can give many people with IBS problems as it is not easily digested by the small intestine & then passes into the large intestine and is fermented by the bacteria there, causing bloating & cramping. Things like honey, apples & muesli bars all contain large amounts of fructose and are probably not helping you. The FODMAPs diet, which incidently was developed by an Australian, Dr Sue Shepherd lists what you can and can't eat. (www.shepherdworks.com.au) Another good website I've found for dietary information is www.gastro-info.co.nz. Check out the diet for IBS section.Incidently another Australian, Dr Thomas Borody based in Sydney is carrying out pioneering research into digestive disorders including IBS. (www.probiotictherapy.com.au) It's pretty radical stuff but maybe an option for you.I hope some of this helps and you can get some improvement.


Mate, How good did the Kiwi's go in the rugby, thanks heaps for all of this info. I work in the middle of the city so I'll try and track down the doc. Gonna spend the rest of the night reading up thanks heaps for this.


----------

